# Soapdish Crab?



## xerxeswasachump

Has anyone here ever had any experience with these guys? I want to know if my current setup is appropriate (it is the 30 gallon in my sig). 
I'm kind of concerned about him because recently he hasn't caught any fish. I am worried he isn't gettign enough to eat. He will eat frozen bloodworms, but i bought him feeder minnows for a reason. I've seen him eat them in the past too. He has become a lot less active and never spends much time in the water.
Also, should i add salt to his water?
I can't find anything about this animal online.


----------



## ron v

Feeder minnows often carry disease and parasites. 
Just a thought!


----------



## xerxeswasachump

They most certainly do. I figured since he was a crustacean he would me immune to most fish problems. I guess that was pretty naive. There is no real way to tell that he is sick or anything i guess. 
Regardless, does anyone on this forum know anything about these critters? Should be dosing with iodine? Giving him calcium?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yes, I would think that all the usual tenets of crustacean care apply.

As for it's sudden change in activity, it may be getting ready to moult.


----------



## xerxeswasachump

False alarm. I was up all night doing a paper and i saw the crab walking around active in the water. I dropped in some black worms and he was all over them. 
What are everyone's thoughts on iodine for freshwater crustaceans? Also, how should i supplement this carnivore's diet? 
He seems to only be interested in live food. What are the healthiest live foods i could give him? 

Well, i guess i could start by culturing some worms, but i won't be in a position to do that for a while. I have steady access to black worms, is there any way i can feed them? Right now i just stick them in a jar in my fridge and change the water once a day.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics

These soap dish crabs are usually brackish. If they are they will live in freshwater for 1 to 3 months and slowly start to die. You will se a slow loss of appetite and movement. There are trace elements in the salt that are required. With out these elements they basically die very slowly from a deficiency. If you post a photo i could give more details.

Feeding should be easy. I have 6 different species of crab here. Some freshwater and some brackish. They eat whatever hits the water. Sometimes each other. They always eat dead fish. A local seafood market would be a good place to get cheep frozen fish. Just a note, If you are feeding a freshwater species buy saltwater fish. And a brackish or saltwater species feed them freshwater fish. You do this to ensure you get no nasties that will survive in your tank.


----------

